# tryumf's 5.5 Gallon



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey Guys,

My initial plan was to get a small tank to put my Narrow Leaf Java Fern and Anubias in from my cichlid tank. I got my supplies ready and started to put the plants in. I didn't like it all so I decided to start a high tech planted tank.

Equipment:
CPR 16 Inch Aquafuge Light Fixture 6400K - 1 x 24W = 4.4 WPG
Eheim Ecco 2232 Canister Filter
10lbs CO2 Cylinder
JBJ Dual Gauge CO2 Regulator w/ Solenoid
Aqua Soil - Amazonia (3 Liters) - Powder
Power Sand Special - S (2 Liters)
Forest Sand - Orinoco
Coralife Turbo - Twist 3X UV Sterilizer - 9W
Hydor Mini Heater (7.5 Watt)
Spiral Glass CO2 Diffuser / Bubble Counter
Magic Lily Pipe Set 9mm
Brass Check Valve
1/2 to 3/8 Hose Reducer (x2)
All-Glass Aquarium 5.5 Gallon (DIY Rimless)
I followed these directions to take off the rims:
http://www.natureaquariumclubofutah.com/How_to_Remove_the_Rim_off_a_Standard_Rimmed_Tank.pdf

Future Livestock:
Galaxy Rasboras or Dwarf Puffers (I can't decide!)
Amano Shrimp

Plants:
Hemianthus Callitrichoides
Blyxa Japonica
Downoi

Stones:
Ryuoh Stone

Here are the pics:








































This was my initial setup but I didn't like the horn wood.








I planted the HC wrong.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a great looking system you have there man. Fine work and good research!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

What's the silver canister?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> What's the silver canister?


CO2 Cylinder?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

looks awesome...
can't wait to see it grow in some.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks awesome I love the way the downi looks and the rocks. very good job looks nice and simpe and they rocks are great. I love where it is located wish I had one on my desk. Keep us updated on the growth.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Yeah what's the co2 canister do?


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice pieces of rocks, where did you get them from?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> Yeah what's the co2 canister do?


gives co2 to the plants


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Nice pieces of rocks, where did you get them from?


aqua forest aquarium


----------



## beefORchicken (Apr 23, 2010)

wow i'm liking the tank man. hi-tech all the way. 
you still gotta see my tank tho haha


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

beefORchicken said:


> wow i'm liking the tank man. hi-tech all the way.
> you still gotta see my tank tho haha


haha thanks mike...i mos def gotta see yours


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

The blyxa that I got shown in the pictures were from king eds. I just started to realized that the blyxa had some snails in it so now my tank has a bunch of small snails. This makes me want to get a puffer.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

*11/02/10*

*What happened to the Blyxa!?*






































I'm guessing the snails are eating the Blyxa. Anyone know why the Blyxa is dying? The bottom part of the Downoi seems to be having the same problem as the Blyxa. When do you guys think I should add Amanos? I was thinking when the HC grows in more or even completely. Also, any idea how I can get rid of the snails?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

possibly add an assassin snail?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Mferko said:


> possibly add an assassin snail?


Yeah I'll try picking some up tomorrow. For livestock I'm thinking of amanos, ottos, assassin snails, and galaxy rasboras. Just wondering when I should add them.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

tryumf_604 said:


> Yeah I'll try picking some up tomorrow. For livestock I'm thinking of amanos, ottos, assassin snails, and galaxy rasboras. Just wondering when I should add them.


Is your ADA new..? If so I've heard a month's wait at least is best as you'll get a spike.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Is your ADA new..? If so I've heard a month's wait at least is best as you'll get a spike.


It's been 3 weeks so I'll give it another week. For amanos I'll wait another month or so cause I want the HC to grow in as much as possible before putting them in or does it even matter? Want to this because I'm worried they'll mess up the process or something. I don't know..would this be a problem at all?


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

tryumf_604 said:


> I don't know..would this be a problem at all?


Great job with the tank btw! Love that clean look on the black background not to mention how easily you can enjoy it. It's as easy as closing your laptop shell .

Amanos are pretty light on their feet, I see them bouncing around on my thin leaf plants without too much disturbance.

I'd be pretty confident if you dosed with fertz. That way you know the HC more than likely has a good root system by now.

Maybe start off with some juvie amanos for now?


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

martialid10t said:


> Great job with the tank btw! Love that clean look on the black background not to mention how easily you can enjoy it. It's as easy as closing your laptop shell .
> 
> Amanos are pretty light on their feet, I see them bouncing around on my thin leaf plants without too much disturbance.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'll do that! How many do you think I should put in? Should I forget about the otos? I'm most likely going to get some assassin snails to kill off the snails that are eating the blyxa and downoi. Also, I have class tomorrow night and I'll be around king eds - how long do you think the amanos will live in the bag? They'll be in there for about 4 hours. Is this too long?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Ada plants hi light and co2 make plants melt sometimes...I run ada in all my tanks and most of them hi light and co2, for the first while you may experience some algae problems due to nutrient rich substrate and plants getting use to the low ph, I did anyways... Keep up with frequent Wc's which shouldn't be hard on the tank. I do 2 small Wc's on my tanks weekly. 

Why not add Crs and some mosquito rasboras?

I think shrimp tanks are awesome especially planted ones and they love to eat algae... Although they did eat all my downoi...

Nice tank tho, Keep the pics rollin


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

tryumf_604 said:


> How many do you think I should put in?


All depends on your own preference  You've got great filtration so bio-load wouldn't be that big of a deal. IMO though those amanos once full-grown will look kinda king-kongish especially in 5.5 Gallon aquascape. Like what Tang_daddy said about CRS and mosquito rasbora, the more you match your livestock to your tank size the more believable the scape is right?



tryumf_604 said:


> Should I forget about the otos?


Up to you, but fyi Charles @ canadian aquatics has some great zebra otos that stay pretty micro (less than 1 inch full grown i believe) and do a good job with algae.



tryumf_604 said:


> how long do you will amanos live for in the bag? They'll be in there for about 4 hours. Is this too long?


Prolly ok, you may want to wrap the bag in something to avoid temp fluctuation if you`re keeping them in the car or something. Float the bag a little longer when you get home too.

Hope that helps.


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Today I went to IPU to pick up some assasin snails. When I was there I also saw Amanos and Otos. I couldn't resist so I got those as well. I really like the zebra otos that canadian aquatics have but richmond is just too far for me.

As I was deciding whether or not to get the otos at IPU the girl said she'll get the other livestock bagged. I asked for 3 assassin snails, 6 amanos, and 2 otos. When I got home and I was in the process of putting them into their new home I only see 3 amanos. Now I have to go back there tomorrow and get more. Luckily I kept all the papers and receipt. I was pretty disappointed so for the future, I'm always going to watch them put livestock in the bag. Anyway, here are the pics!


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

Went back to IPU today to get the 3 amanos that were missing. So Galaxy Rasboras for sure guys? Probably 6 of them?


----------



## corad96 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that was a great idea to mix the two colours and make that bold centre. Looks great! I have a five gallon and it grows algea pretty fast so you have to maintain it alot more. But it is fun!


----------



## tryumf_604 (Sep 18, 2010)

corad96 said:


> I think that was a great idea to mix the two colours and make that bold centre. Looks great! I have a five gallon and it grows algea pretty fast so you have to maintain it alot more. But it is fun!


haha howd you find my journal? I haven't updated or posted in so long


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

I love those pictures!  
They are beautiful,
Glad your journal came up. Was very intersting


----------

